# This operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect on this computer



## robison (Sep 10, 2005)

I get the above error when I try to remove any printer from the printer & faxes folder as far as I know I have admin access as I am the only one on the computer. using XP sp3


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello

This issue may be resolved via a Group Policy edit.

1. Click Start and then click Run.
2. In the box, type 'gpedit.msc' (no quotes) and then click OK.
3. Navigate to: User Configuration - Administrative Templates - Control Panel - Printers.
4. Set the "Prevent addition of printers" & "Prevent deletion of printers" policies to "Not configured" by double clicking on them, selecting "Not configured" and then clicking OK.


----------



## robison (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you for your help, but I found that the when I went to set the printers to "not configured" they were already set that way. Any other suggestions? Thank you again.


----------



## Nick Tompson (Jul 12, 2008)

Can you by any chance, out of curiosity, add printers?


----------

